# Need Help for Cooler Master 690 Cabinet



## saurigr8 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hello Friends,

I am Having CM 690 Cabinet , and using the same from last one Year, I am quiet Happy with that. But one issue i am facing recently, There is a lot of Noise Generated by the Fan running under Cabinet , Total No. of Fans installed Under Cabinet is 2 including Processor one. and the noise come out from the processor one. How can i made them quiet ,

1. Can i change the processor Fan and install some good cooling device , if yes than please suggest . 
2. Also want to add extra side fans for cooling , Kindly suggest which one.

Looking forward for your response.


----------



## d3p (Apr 16, 2012)

Please post, which Processor you use ??

In general the processor make lot of noise, if the fins of the fan are blocked with lot of dust, or the temperature of the Processor shoots high.

So all you need to do is, remove the processor fan. Clean it using a blower or dry paint brush. Then reapply fresh TIM [Themal Insulating material] above the Processor surface & place the processor fan back. 

if it still make noise, then you need to get after market cooler.

For Fans, how much budget you have ??


----------



## saurigr8 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks very much for your prompt response

Processor Name - AMD Phenom II X2 550 BE.
Budget = Just Chk online Side fans cost 600 INR each, i am ready to shell little more kindly suggest , but for processor kindly suggest , coz i din't know much for cooling kits & all .


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 16, 2012)

^^
 buy CM hyper 212 evo @2.2k including shipment,
Hyper 212 Evo
OR
CM hyper tx3 @ 1.3k
CM hyper tx3


----------



## saurigr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I am ready to shell up to 4K to 5 K for Cooler. What about the Water CPU Cooler is it worth , Kindly suggest .


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 17, 2012)

Noctua U12PSE2


----------



## d3p (Apr 17, 2012)

saurigr8 said:


> I am ready to shell up to 4K to 5 K for Cooler. What about the Water CPU Cooler is it worth , Kindly suggest .



You can buy any cooler, that comes down under your budget. But the general understanding/pupose of having a good cooler is Overclocking the CPU.

CM Hyper 212 EVO & Hyper TX3 are budgeted good coolers.

If you wish to OC your processor then think of buying coolers like Corsair HC80 or Corsair HC100 [Factory filled Water Cooler Loops] or Noctua U12PSE2 or NH D14 or Thermalright Venomous X.


----------



## saurigr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Can you please help me with the links of online store where they available . So i can order the same .


----------



## d3p (Apr 17, 2012)

Check with Flipkart.


----------



## topgear (Apr 18, 2012)

@ *saurigr8* - are you going to OC ?? even if yes you don't need to shell out more than ~2.2k ( read Cm Hyper 212 Evo ) which is good enough for OC to a moderate speed- so why waste 4-5k on cooler unless you are aiming for some extreme level Ocing or upgrade to a better config.

as for side fans just get CM 120mm 90CFM LED fans - cost is around 500 bucks.


----------



## saurigr8 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks Top Gear, Ordered the mention fan 1 piece from flip kart may be received by tomorrow. and going to install in from for intake later order 2 more with 212 Evo X . 

How many side fans is enough ? and what is the directions i mean in from which fan i use as a intake & which is for outflow.


----------



## d3p (Apr 18, 2012)

I guess this will make things clear.

*blog.corsair.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/Push-pull-image.png


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 18, 2012)

^^
 i guess he is asking for case fans.here is an article for it,
The Big Air Cooling Investigation | bit-tech.net
if you are not asking for this then please make it clear what you ant.


----------



## topgear (Apr 19, 2012)

saurigr8 said:


> Thanks Top Gear, Ordered the mention fan 1 piece from flip kart may be received by tomorrow. and going to install in from for intake later order 2 more with 212 Evo X .
> 
> How many side fans is enough ? and what is the directions i mean in from which fan i use as a intake & which is for outflow.



Hyper 212 Evo comes with one fan - so may need to order only one more fan to use with Hyer 212 Evo in a push+pull config.

You can install two side fans on CM690 ( correct me if I'm worong ) but with a after market cpu cooler like Hyper 212 evo you might not be able to install the upper side panel fan ( cpu region ) because the cooler will block the space - so there's only one side panel fan you will be able to install after installing 212 Evo but that's enough IMO if you have installed all other fans in CM 690.


----------



## dexterz (Apr 19, 2012)

saurigr8 said:


> Thanks Top Gear, Ordered the mention fan 1 piece from flip kart may be received by tomorrow. and going to install in from for intake later order 2 more with 212 Evo X .
> 
> How many side fans is enough ? and what is the directions i mean in from which fan i use as a intake & which is for outflow.



i too use CM690 with one side fan for intake. with any aftermarket cpu cooler installed you will not be able to install the upper side fan. also use thin rubber washers when you attach the side panel fan as that would eliminate any noise/vibration.
hope this image is helpful
*www.coolermaster.com/UserFiles/Image/FAQ/RC690-air_EN_640x480.jpg


----------



## saurigr8 (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks Friends ,

Successfully installed side fans yesterday , One in front as intake and one is on top as exhaust . Waiting for CM 212 EVO ,


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 19, 2012)

^^
congrats for your fan and in advance for your evo.so request mods to close this thread.


----------



## topgear (Apr 20, 2012)

saurigr8 said:


> Thanks Friends ,
> 
> Successfully installed side fans yesterday , One in front as intake and one is on top as exhaust . Waiting for CM 212 EVO ,



errr.. I don't get you .. are you trying to say that you installed the lower side panel fan as intake and the upper side panel fan as exhaust ?? if so then install both as intake on the side panel till your 212 Evo comes.


----------



## saurigr8 (Apr 20, 2012)

topgear said:


> errr.. I don't get you .. are you trying to say that you installed the lower side panel fan as intake and the upper side panel fan as exhaust ?? if so then install both as intake on the side panel till your 212 Evo comes.



Ok I'll change the directions , Thanks

One more help is required is there any specific manual is available for, How to install  CM 212 EVO , ? Or any step by step process for installation .


----------



## topgear (Apr 21, 2012)

you'll get an printed manula with the cooler itsellf and you can download a pdf copy from Cm's website and there's also plenty on vids available on youtube on how to install 212 Evo.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 21, 2012)

@saurigr8,
 better watch any youtube video if you don't know how to fit it.the Manual is not the great and it doesn't explain things completely.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 21, 2012)

Also the 212 EVO can be Fitted in 2 Directions. One is the HS Parallel to Top Face of Cabinet or Tangent to it.

Choose it depending upon Air Flow Pattern of your cabinet. 

I am getting Top Exhaust fan of 140 MM hence Mine is installed with the 1st option so that Hot air gets out quicker.


----------



## topgear (Apr 22, 2012)

In simple word - aftermarket HSF like 212 Evo can installed in both Horizontal /or Vertical Position.

Vertical Position : The heatsink will face either the ram slots or rear side of the cabby

Horizontal  Position : The heatsink will face the the gfx card.

I've installed my 212 in both direction and Horizontal position proved to be most useful


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 22, 2012)

> I've installed my 212 in both direction and Horizontal position proved to be most useful


 bro you sure that horizontal is the best way.did you see any temperature difference?


----------



## topgear (Apr 23, 2012)

^^ for me it helped in to keep temperatures low -  with the cooler vertically mounted I was not able to mount the top fan but with the cooler in Horizontal position it's now possible to mount the 120mm top fan in CM elite 430


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 23, 2012)

^^
oh then i won't see any improvement i have already fitted the top fan but there is a chance that my NB temp will fall because if i mount it in horizontal way then the cooler will suck a bit of hot air from NB.i have to experiment it once.thank you.


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2012)

^^ yep, NB temp may come down a little bit and the temp of gfx cards pcb too


----------

